# Buy a back up truck?



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

We are a two truck team. We sub contract 80% of are work load to a bigger contractor. Although we have several ready to go rebuilt pumps and a complete plow system (all meyers equipment ) I am itching to spend some money on a back up truck. 

Looking at a few options in my area.

Pretty rusty 94 Chevy 2500 with a Meyers system. $ 1500. 350 eng. 163k

A little rusty 89 Ram 2500. With a Meyers system for $ 2500 360 eng 123k

Non rust 2001 F350 single wheel with a Myers system. $ 6,750 5.4 Triton 77k

I am wanting the F350 but it's by far the most... it's the only one at a dealership 

What to do what to do what to do..lol


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Was it you that was talking about getting a spreader, or was that another member? If so, I would recommend the 1 ton. I know a lot of guys use 3/4 ton (including myself) without issues, but if I could go back and get a 1 ton I would. A little less stressful knowing you're not killing your truck as much.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I was thinking about a spreader yes...

I have a 3500 Ram now... and I agree why send in a 3/4 if you have a 1 ton...

It's mine on Saturday if I want it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The Ford's the only one I would consider.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

It has a flatbed, buy it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The Ford is a nice truck, I'm assuming it's a 5.4 at that price. Go in there with the money and offer him 6K, You can always go up. Good Luck.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

FredG said:


> The Ford is a nice truck, I'm assuming it's a 5.4 at that price. Go in there with the money and offer him 6K, You can always go up. Good Luck.


Yes 5.4. 77,563 miles. Automatic trans....Meyers lot pro

I like that it is not a dually. My 3500 Ram is a dually. I dont know if I like the flat bed or not.

I think if I buy this truck today. My 3500 Ram becomes the back up and the Ford the daily driver. LoL


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> Yes 5.4. 77,563 miles. Automatic trans....Meyers lot pro
> 
> I like that it is not a dually. My 3500 Ram is a dually. I dont know if I like the flat bed or not.
> 
> I think if I buy this truck today. My 3500 Ram becomes the back up and the Ford the daily driver. LoL


You will like the flatbed, It will come in handy for ballast, spreader etc. I would have flatbeds on all mine if it was financially feasible. Good well built flatbeds are not cheap. Your not going pimping in it it's a work truck lol. In Fact that would be why I would want it.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m with Fred. Flatbeds absolutely rock with spreaders. Awesome visibility and ya can hose all the spills right off.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> I'm with Fred. Flatbeds absolutely rock with spreaders. Awesome visibility and ya can hose all the spills right off.


Not to mention you can keep your frame and lines clean of salt a little easier. I will buy one if I get a chance. $2500.00 and up used for a good one. A decent factory bed are $800. to $1000. in the junk yards. Only if I could weld LOL.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Called the Dealership today to tell them I was going to take the truck...

They said great. It's yours...but we are replacing the gas tank and break likes before we let it leave the lot


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> Called the Dealership today to tell them I was going to take the truck...
> 
> They said great. It's yours...but we are replacing the gas tank and break likes before we let it leave the lot


Good for you nice cheap truck,


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

At least the flat bed won't rust off of it like a style side.. should be easy to keep cab corners rust free as well


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> At least the flat bed won't rust off of it like a style side.. should be easy to keep cab corners rust free as well


That's what I was saying above, You can keep your frame cleaner to.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> At least the flat bed won't rust off of it like a style side.. should be easy to keep cab corners rust free as well


Style side suck once you put a spreader on it. My 06 F- 350 got a great cab but the box is gone mainly the cross members.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

FredG said:


> Not to mention you can keep your frame and lines clean of salt a little easier. I will buy one if I get a chance. $2500.00 and up used for a good one. A decent factory bed are $800. to $1000. in the junk yards. Only if I could weld LOL.


Where are these 800 beds you speak of? Even junk gets 1500 here. None in the junk yard worth the time either. I run contractor caps in the summer, need a bed.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

That' a great price for that 01 superduty. That 2 valve 5.4 while not the most powerful is very reliable. 77k is nothing for that motor. I got 307k out of one, it spit a spark plug once. And have 105k on another one. I like them better than the 3 valve motors.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Where are these 800 beds you speak of? Even junk gets 1500 here. None in the junk yard worth the time either. I run contractor caps in the summer, need a bed.


Style side beds 8 to 1K in the junk yard, No they are not new but decent. Maybe they are more desirable in Meatchicken. If you are looking for a Ford bed you probably will have to pay more. My F-350 bed looks good but the cross members are shot to the point where it is leaning a little. This is a known issue in NY anyways.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

https://rochester.craigslist.org/pts/d/truck-stake-bed-flatbed/6496142817.html

here ya go


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> https://rochester.craigslist.org/pts/d/truck-stake-bed-flatbed/6496142817.html
> 
> here ya go


Lookin for a short bed. Thanks tbough.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Freshwater said:


> Lookin for a short bed. Thanks tbough.


Plasma cutter and welder take care of that. $2-300 at a shop. Still cheaper then new.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

thats what torches and welder are for, like an adjustable wrench


----------

